
Show HN: Cutestrap Two. A Powerful 2.7KB Pure CSS Framework - tylerchilds
https://www.cutestrap.com/
======
TeddyBones
Great! I love it. Very clean! I'm not sure about the dashed line around
selected elements, but maybe it'll grow on me. Good job!

------
fjp
I love it. Bookmarked, and likely used on my next project

~~~
tylerchilds
Thanks! Please let me know if you have any feedback when you start using it.

------
dandigangi
Excellent work Tyler!! I know you put a lot of effort into this. Will be cool
to see feedback on it.

------
sdandylion
Well done. Looks like a lot of hard work. How long did this take you?

